# Hoffman Loyalty Complete



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, there's a dude who lives an hour from me and is selling a Hoffman Loyalty Complete for a super good deal 

Well, the big, expensive important parts go summat like this:

Hoffman loyalty frame
Hoffman front and Oddysey rear wheels
Poverty hubs
fsa cranks
shadow conspiracy stem (stems can be expensive from companies like this, right?)
drive light fork

These are good parts, I think . . . but I just realize I have no clue why I included them, 'cause my real question is:

What say you all about the frame? It's obviously been used for some dirt because the pictures have muddy tires . . . 

If I can get a bmx bike at the end of the summer, I'm probably getting this no matter what, 'cause anything else for the price of this setup used doesn't even have a full cr-mo frame (except DK stuff, but that's because DK is special. in a good way of course!), if that gives you an idea of what price I'm getting this at . . .


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

How much is it. Also do you have any pictures. That sounds pretty good if it is cheap.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

anything is a good deal if it's cheap enough


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Poverty hubs are pretty bad. Shadow stem is nothing special, 44 bucks for it new but its still a good stem. FSA cranks are decent, and the drive fork is pretty good. The frame isnt anything special either, though its not terrible. I remember you said he wanted like 250 for it? Thats pretty decent I'd pay it.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

ah, the hubs are the crap part! it was too good to be true :cryin:

The loyalty frame is advertised as being the really light hoffman frame on their site. . .

But am I correct in saying that I'd need to spend about 3 or between 3 and 4 times as much to put it together completely new? No discout other than whatever price you can get it at your lbs (or similar price)? I looked up the parts separately online various places, and though certain prices probably were off, for most of these parts I told you about, I stopped tracking at $750. 

And this blows a $300 specialized fuse 2, or even $400 fuse 3 out of the water? 

I'm depending on my old man for this, for reasons you guys probably don't want to waste your time trying to understand, 'cause you all were allowed to have real jobs and such even earlier than age 14, and anyway I'm trying to have some selling points if he decides to buy me one extra thing (i'm getting a macbook for making it into this music school, but since I'll be in a dorm, I kinda will need it. I can get cheaper laptops yes, but nothing comes with music writing software that good in the included software package other than macs, and if I haven't made it clear that music is my top thing, well, let's not go ther :nono: )


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

its called a pen and paper to write music.

is it cassete hub, micro drive, light, get new wheels for it


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

> its called a pen and paper to write music.


I mean in CD format, recorded. I should have said "comes with music recording software that good in the included software package other than macs"

IF i get the BMX, I'm only replacing the handlebars (too short for the brakes the guy would throw but doesn't run) and the probably the grips (the ones on it are ripped and I'd like to put some white ones on it instead to go w/ the fork)


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dont worry about it dude, its a good enough deal for 250 and yes it does blow any complete the big S makes out of the water. The hubs will hold up for a bit, but upgrade them pretty soon. You might even want to get a Fit Flow wheelset.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I would go with it. $250 is an awesome deal, if you do get it, get some pictures. Have you seen pictures if so, post them here.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

jump on it zach, if you want but learn tricks so ur not doing pedal wheelies and dropping walls and stairs to flat, imgetting one now that i can do real tricks


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Im on a macbook now, garage band is a sick program I record guitar with it and what not its really sweet.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

tricks is the idea, that and it's really fun to zoom around on a bmx bike, and it'd be something easy to carry up to winston salem with me and have on campus in my dorm or something . . .


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah bmx is good for tech spinny aand hoppy etc maneuvers on your pedal bicycle, i'd stuff some slicks and lower your forrk on the bruiser


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

The Loyalty is a great frame. I say buy it because that frame with the drive lite forks and the Hoffman rims will make for a light and stong bike. Just replace things as needed. The Shadow stem is also a great stem.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> i'd stuff some slicks and lower your forrk on the bruiser


just put some holy rollers on the bruiser, not slicks, but sweet!!!1


----------



## Brandonjseyfert (Jun 5, 2007)

when i rode bmx i had a loyalty frame it was amazing id get it


----------



## Brandonjseyfert (Jun 5, 2007)

theres a pic of it


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

This was my Loyalty before I sold it to by my 26'


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like a good deal.
i dont know about vinnys comment on specialized's fuses..they have a real nice package on the fuse 4, and its a full cro mo frame. nice parts, but they could be a little better..


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, but the fuse 4 is $650 or so!


----------

